# Skyrim - Was macht ihr als ERSTES?!



## X3niC (9. November 2011)

Hallo, 

Heute läuft der Preload von Skyrim an, und der Release rückt immer näher!
Ich höre schon die ganze Woche selbst beim Bf3 spielen den Soundtrack von Skyrim

Episch

*Meine Frage:*
Was macht ihr als erstes?
Werdet ihr ewig an eurem Char herumzuschrauben 
(Wenn ja, welche Rasse wollt ihr nehmen/Wollt ihr einen starken Riesen oder lieber einen schmächtigen Flinken),
oder wollt ihr lieber gleich erkunden gehen?
Macht ihr vllt gleich den Hauptquest oder lasst ihr ihn links liegen und widmet euch gleich den Nebenquests?​
Gruss


----------



## Vordack (9. November 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> *Meine Frage:*
> Was macht ihr als erstes?
> Werdet ihr ewig an eurem Char herumzuschrauben
> (Wenn ja, welche Rasse wollt ihr nehmen/Wollt ihr einen starken Riesen oder lieber einen schmächtigen Flinken),
> ...


 
Also die Zeiten an denen ich den ersten Abend nur mit Charaktergeneriereung verbringe (Wizardry 6 läßt grüßen) sind schon lange vorbei. Ich werde mir "kurz" die Chars anscheuen und mich dann relativ schnell entscheiden, gerade weil das Spiel auch mehr Skill based als Profession bases ist.

Ich schätze mal daß ich einen kleinen (Gnom oder so) Dieb spielen werde. Oder einen diebischen Magier oder so  Auf jeden Fall klein (bin im RL 1,95, ich mag gerne kleine Leute spielen, die passen in alle Klamotten  )

Ich schätze daß ich am Anfang erst mal kleine Quests machen und erkunden werde und mich mit den Skills vertraut machen werde. So hab ich es bei Morroweind auch gemacht (und habe am Ende ganz vergessen wo die Hauptquest anfängt  ) Aber nur am Anfang. Wenn ichs kapiert habe, dann eher ne Mischung aus Haupt- und Nebenquests.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. November 2011)

Ich werde eventuell ein wenig für die Erstellung des Charakters brauchen, der diebisch oder magisch veranlagt sein wird und wahrscheinlich kein Riese ist. 
Die Hauptstory werde wohl auch erst einmal links liegen lassen und damit beginnen, die Gegend zu erkunden, Nebenquests zu erledigen und die Dunkle Bruderschaft aufzusuchen.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. November 2011)

Charaktererstellung. Definitiv.
Dauert bei Spielen, bei denen ich so ziemlich alles einstellen kann, was das Herz begehrt, gut und gerne ein paar Stunden, bis ich zufrieden bin. Mein erster Oblivion-Char, ein Redguard (Rothwardon) mit Cornrow Frisur, hat gut und gerne zwei Stunden verschlungen, bis ich wirklich 100% zufrieden war. 

Aber ich genieße das auch, den -für mich- perfekten Char zu entwerfen.

In Skyrim übrigens werd' ich wohl als erstes einen Nord entwerfen...


----------



## Sheggo (9. November 2011)

naja erstmal keksen 

halte mich gerne etwas mit der Charaktererstellung auf, weiß aber noch gar nicht, was die für Möglichkeiten bietet... Dann erstmal erkunden und so viele Nebenquests wie möglich parallel zur Story


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Also, als erstes....   installier es ich  

Ich schaue mir bei solchen Spielen immer erstmal an, was für Rassen/Klassen es gibt, und welche Auswirkungen welche Skills haben. Falls man am Aussehen rumfeilen kann, verbring ich damit dann auch 15Min oder so.


----------



## Kaeksch (9. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> gerade weil das Spiel auch mehr Skill based als Profession bases ist.


 
Was? Was zum Henker soll das heißen?
Schreibs doch einfach mal allgemein verständlich.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Kaeksch schrieb:


> Was? Was zum Henker soll das heißen?
> Schreibs doch einfach mal allgemein verständlich.


 
Er meint, dass das Spiel mehr von den einzelnen Fähigkeiten des Charakters abhängt und fast gar nicht von Rasse/Klasse. Soweit ich weiß wirst Du zB Zauber lernen, neu dazubekommen und verbessern, indem Du sie einfach nur benutzt, und nicht weil Du "Magier Stufe 10" bist.

Ach ja: wird es überhaupt Klassen geben? ^^


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (9. November 2011)

Hach, eigentlich wollte ich es auslassen, da ich auch die beiden Vorgänger gerade mal bis zur Hälfte gespielt habe. Durch einen kleinen Extra-Urlaub über die nächsten 2 Wochen werde ich es mir aber nun wohl doch holen (Steam).
Angefixt hat mich die Nachricht, dass man es wohl doch wieder als Werwolf (ich liebe diese Viecherl  ) spielen kann. Das habe ich bereits bei Oblivion getan (oder war es Morowind?) und selbst in WoW spiele ich einen Worgen.

Also, das was ich als erstes tun werde: Ich werde den schnellsten Weg suchen, und mich in einen Werwolf verwandeln lassen. 


EDIT: Ok, die Charaktererstellung dürfte bei mir auch gut und gerne 2-3 Stunden in Anspruch nehmen. Ich hoffe, es gibt dieses Mal ein bisschen hübschere Gesichter zur Auswahl. Die in Oblivion waren irgendwie alle von einer hässlichen Mutter . Da hatte ich mich dann letztendlich für diese Echsenwesen entschieden... wenn schon hässlich dann auch richtig.


----------



## Vordack (9. November 2011)

Kaeksch schrieb:


> Was? Was zum Henker soll das heißen?
> Schreibs doch einfach mal allgemein verständlich.



Es tut mir aufrichtig leid. "bases" solte "based" heissen. Und ich hab auch Groß- und Kleinschreibung vermurkst. Zum Rest, wenn Du kein Englisch kannst, WWW leo.org, 3 Wörter nachschlagen, Du lernst was dazu und kannst meine Zeilen verstehen.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (9. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Es tut mir aufrichtig leid. "bases" solte "based" heissen. Und ich hab auch Groß- und Kleinschreibung vermurkst. Zum Rest, wenn Du kein Englisch kannst, WWW leo.org, 3 Wörter nachschlagen, Du lernst was dazu und kannst meine Zeilen verstehen.


 
Ich glaube eher, dass es darum ging, dass man es einfach auch in deutscher Sprache hätte schreiben können. Ich finde auch, dass es sehr befremdlich wirkt, wenn ein Satz aus 8 einhalb Wörtern knapp zur Hälfte aus Anglizismen besteht. Ich bin kein Gegner nicht-deutscher Sprachen, habe selbst ein Jahr in Canada gelebt und denke teilweise immernoch in Englisch. Aber manchmal hat man, insbesondere im Computer-Bereich das Gefühl, dass hier keiner mehr in der Lage ist, einen normalen deutschen Satz zu formulieren. Was wäre nun so schlimm daran, anstatt "Skill" / "Profession" die jeweils deutschen Begriffe zu verwenden?


----------



## Hasamoto (9. November 2011)

1:Als erstes Werde ich ein Drachen umhauen was sonnst^^
2:Anmeinen Char schaube ich nicht herum.... Mein Char läst schrauben^^
3:Ich glaube nicht das ein Riese Stark genug ist um mein Ego zu verpacken^^
4:Ich mache es so wie es mir zuläuft


----------



## Mothman (9. November 2011)

Es soll doch gar keine Klassen und Erfahrungspunkte geben, dachte ich.
Was man macht, darin wird man besser und definiert sich so seine eigene "Klasse".
So wie in Wirklichkeit auch. Es wird ja auch niemand als "Klasse" Software-Entwickler geboren, sondern muss sich dies aneignen. 

Und jetzt noch mal auf "Computerspielerisch": 
Imo soll es doch gar keine Classes und EXP-Points geben.
Du gainst Skill durch Anwendung So wie in RL auch. 




> Was wäre nun so schlimm daran, anstatt "Skill" / "Profession" die jeweils deutschen Begriffe zu verwenden?


NIchts. Aber es auch nicht schlimm es nicht zu tun. In der "Computerspiele-Welt" verschwimmen die Sprachen eben. Da gibt es eigene "Kreationen" und Adaptionen. Das ist doch völlig natürlich.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

@Vordack: das Problem an solchen Anglizismen oder "Fach"-Ausdrücken wie "Skill based" ist, dass man auch nicht 100% sicher sein kann, ob der Verfasser genau das gleiche meint wie der Leser, und dass eben nicht jeder Fachausdrücke kennt. Wenn das jetzt hier ein reines hardcore-Rollenspielforum wäre, wo man bestimmtes Wissen vorausetzen kann: okay, aber ansonsten ist es eher besser, etwas zu umschreiben, sofern das problemlos geht und nicht (viel) länger ist.  


ich zB war mir nicht sicher, ob Du jetzt die formaltechnische Charakterentwicklung im Spiel meinst, oder ob Du andeuten wolltest, dass der Spielerfolg bei Skyrim stark vom Skill des Spielers abhängen wird, weil man aktiv ausweichen und zuschlagen muss (was bei vielen nicht so actionlastigen Rollenspielen ja keine oder nur eine sehr geringe Rolle spielt), so dass die Rasse/Klasse für Dich nicht sooo wichtig ist.


----------



## Schlontzi (9. November 2011)

hauptstory wird natürlich liegengelassen. erstmal einfach rumlaufen, bisschen gucken und mit Glück gleich ein paar hidden dungeons finden mit geilem loot


----------



## X3niC (9. November 2011)

*Lasst doch mal die Diskussion um die Anglizismen hier geht's um Skyrim....**Ihr beleidigt den Drachengott*
Zu mir:
Ich werde wahrscheinlich einen Nord nehmen oder einen Elfen und werde sobald ich einen Bogen habe, nur noch der gemeine Stealthkiller sein. Werde die ersten paar Hauptquests machen, um mich einzuspielen.
Dann werde ich genauso wie bei Fallout 3 und NW und Oblivion einfach überall rumrennen und alle Nebenquest durch rammeln, die mir in den Weg kommen Gott wird das episch!


----------



## Matthi205 (9. November 2011)

In meiner (inzwischen bewährten) Manier werde ich erst mal eine Kombi aus Magier und Krieger , und falls das nicht geht , einen Magier machen (ohne Groß rumzutüfteln , ich nehm' einfach die Rasse, die am besten mit Magie klarkommt) . Nachdem ich mal grundsätzlich erfahren habe wie das Spiel denn geht und was ich tunlichst vermeiden sollte (Ich hatte mal in Two Worlds 'n Paar Dörfer in Diablo-Manier ausgelöscht , was das Gameplay im Nachinein leeiiicht beeinträchtigt hat  (Ich benutze TW im Allgemeinen als Diablo-Ersatz mit besserer Grafik)) . Danach kommt ein (wenn möglich) Magier-Assassine (mit dem ich das ganze Spiel dann durchzocke) .
Erstmal aber , noch vor der Installation , kaufe ich mir 'nen PC , da es mein Laptop einfach nicht mehr bringt .

Matthi205
(der am Freitag endlich TES V in den Händen halten wird)


----------



## Neawoulf (9. November 2011)

Nachdem ich den Amazonkarton wie eine Wildkatze ein kleinen, unschuldigen Hasen brutal geöffnet habe und nur Fetzen davon übrig sind, entnehme ich vorsichtig die Spielepackung und installiere das Spiel erst einmal, während ich genüsslich ein paar Seiten im Handbuch durchblättere.

Im Spiel nehme ich mir 15 bis 30 Minuten Zeit um einen Charakter zu entwerfen (eine ungefähre Idee hab ich schon, wird wohl ein gutherziger Nordkrieger werden, der ein Händchen für Wiederherstellungsmagie hat und dem "versehentlich" ab und zu mal ein paar Sachen in die Tasche rutschen), danach wird der Anfang der Hauptquest gespielt. Wenn ich die ersten Schritte getan habe und die große weite Welt vor mir liegt, erforsche ich die Welt, schließe mich Gilden an und erledige zahlreiche Nebenquests. Zwischendurch wird immer mal wieder ein Stück der Hauptstory weitergespielt.


----------



## phily (9. November 2011)

für den charakter werde ich mir, schätzungsweise maximal eine stunde zeit nehmen. das müsste reichen....denke ich jedenfalls

und es wird, man beachte mein profilfoto, ein khajit sein. versuche eine mischung aus eurasischem luchs mit nordeuropäischem einschlag mit backenbart, dem majestetischen maul eines sibirischen tigers und schönen bersteinfarbenen augen . hatte ich bei oblivion auch schon und ich empfand den katzenmenschen als guten mix aus agilität, weil ich so gerne diebisch unterwegs bin, und kraft, weil ich gerne kämpfe. auf magie fahr ich hingegen in rollenspielen so gar nicht ab. aber am liebsten so, wie mein tiger, aber da wirds spätestens bei den augen schwer, das so hinzukriegen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann werden erstmal unwichtige und kleinere nebenquests gemacht um sich in der welt zurecht zu finden und DANN ab in die welt, alles erkunden, sich auf dem rücken des treuen rosees *muhahaha* an der schönen landschaft erfreuen, jagen,sammeln, dungeons entdecken...man, wie ich mich freue  hoffentlich gibts ne armbrust, hab aber noch nix von gesehen...leider.


----------



## X3niC (10. November 2011)

phily schrieb:


> * versuche eine mischung aus euroasischem luchs mit nordeuropäischem einschlag mit backenbart, dem majestetischen maul eines sibirischen tigers und schönen bersteinfarbenen augen* .


 Hahah den Teil fand ich klasse Naja vom Bogen wurde ja auch fast noch nichts gezeigt, nur ein paar Szenen, also insofern könnte es ja auch Armbrüste (Gnihihihi Brüste) geben.... Ich hoffe es auch!
Achja btw MEIN SKYRIM IST GLEICH DA!!! WHAHAHAHAH
Dann sitzt ich den ganzen Tag vor der Schachtel obwohl ich eigentlich noch Technisches Zeichnen üben sollte:-/ Vllt zeichne ich einfach die Skyrimpackung!
Bye bye Leben!


----------



## Hasamoto (10. November 2011)

Meins ist schon da HAHA


----------



## X3niC (10. November 2011)

Spielen bzw installieren kann man es dann heute trotzdem nicht obwohl ich eigentlich auf english spielen will:-/ Dann muss ich heute nacht erstmal das Sprachpacket runterladen SUPER!


----------



## Vordack (10. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Vordack: das Problem an solchen Anglizismen oder "Fach"-Ausdrücken wie "Skill based" ist, dass man auch nicht 100% sicher sein kann, ob der Verfasser genau das gleiche meint wie der Leser, und dass eben nicht jeder Fachausdrücke kennt. Wenn das jetzt hier ein reines hardcore-Rollenspielforum wäre, wo man bestimmtes Wissen vorausetzen kann: okay, aber ansonsten ist es eher besser, etwas zu umschreiben, sofern das problemlos geht und nicht (viel) länger ist.
> 
> 
> ich zB war mir nicht sicher, ob Du jetzt die formaltechnische Charakterentwicklung im Spiel meinst, oder ob Du andeuten wolltest, dass der Spielerfolg bei Skyrim stark vom Skill des Spielers abhängen wird, weil man aktiv ausweichen und zuschlagen muss (was bei vielen nicht so actionlastigen Rollenspielen ja keine oder nur eine sehr geringe Rolle spielt), so dass die Rasse/Klasse für Dich nicht sooo wichtig ist.


 
Ich bin auch englischsprachig aufgewachsen, für mich sind diese Begriffe normaler als normal. Deswegen merke ich es kaum wenn ich sie benutze  Allerdings gehören solche Begriffe in einem PC-Forum doch echt zur Allgemeinbildung. Wenn ich die CB mal anschaue und wie die alles verdeutschen, DAS ist abartig!

Was ich meinte ist mir nicht so richtig klar  Nein, quatsch, ich meinte natürlich daß jede PROFESSION im Spiel jede SKILL lernen kann. Somit kann man einen Dieb als Grundcharakter haben, ihn aber in Magie und 2-Händern ausbilden. Insofern ist die Charakterentwicklung primär nicht von der Profession (Anm. des Verfassers: Beruf) abhängig sondern von den Skills (Anm. des Verfassers: Fähigkeiten).

Wenn Du drüber nachdenkst wäre es reichlich unlogisch zu sagen es ist nicht Berufs-basierend sondern es kommt auf das können des Spielers an. Wenn man drüber nachdenkst ist es in etwas so als würde man sagen die Geschwindigket eines Autos hängt nicht von den PS ab sondern von dem Fahrer. (Stimmt natürlich auch, aber nur zum Teil).


----------



## X3niC (10. November 2011)

Achja übrigens, falls ihr eure Version heute schon habt und sie nicht installieren könnt aber eine schnelle Leitung habt könnt ihr auch nur den Key eingeben. Dann fängt er an das Spiel herunterzuladen
Hoffe das er es gleich auf englisch runter lädt mal schauen!
4% still running!


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Hoffe das er es gleich auf englisch runter lädt mal schauen!
> 4% still running!


Ich bin schon bei 45%. 
Spielen können wir eh erst alle um frühestens Mitternacht. 

Lädt Steam nicht immer in der Sprache, die man bei seinem Steam-Client eingestellt hat? (Außer es gibt die Sprache nicht, dann Englisch).


----------



## X3niC (10. November 2011)

Ahhhh 45% duu elender BARBAR!!!
Naja gut muss jez eh erst Unizeug machen,und bis 24.00 ist es fertig

Achja btw ist dein Avatar etwa der TECHNO VIKING!!?


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Ahhhh 45% duu elender BARBAR!!!
> Naja gut muss jez eh erst Unizeug machen,und bis 24.00 ist es fertig


So sieht es aus. Bilde dich erstmal, ist wichtiger. 
Ich zock noch Battlefield 3 bis zum Release ... man ist diese Wartezeit ätzend. 



X3niC schrieb:


> Achja btw ist dein Avatar etwa der TECHNO VIKING!!?


Jupp, das is er. 

EDIT:
71% btw. ^^


----------



## X3niC (11. November 2011)

*SO NÄCHSTER SCHRITT:*Bilder von eurem Char! 

Wenn ihr Zeit und Lust habt, postet ein Bild von eurem Char, damit man sieht was aus eurer Vorstellung geworden ist^^
Ich hab noch nicht mal angefangen, weil meine Technische Darstellungslehre meine ganze Zeit verschluckt:-/


----------



## con47 (11. November 2011)

Das Release - Update laden und dabei ne Stunde gebannt auf den Ladebalken starren.


----------



## Hawkins (11. November 2011)

Das Game schaut ja mal wirklich toll aus.
Hier meine kleine Level 1 Magierin 
Sie wollte nur nicht für das Foto Lächeln. Wird später sicher 'n ziemlicher Snob!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikeinstellungen sind auf "High", FXAA ist an.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. November 2011)

Ich werde mit meinem Waldelf im Wald herumelfen. Mit Bogen inne Hand!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. November 2011)

Nachdem ich Steam dazu gebracht habe, das Spiel nicht runterzuladen, sondern von der DVD zu installieren, habe ich nun die erste Stunde hinter mir, bin bereits begeistert und probiere jetzt noch einen zweiten Charakter aus. 
Ich muss mich nur noch etwas an die Menüführung gewöhnen, aber der Einstieg ist wirklich gelungen.


----------



## X3niC (11. November 2011)

Hier ist mein Lvl 5. Waldelfe

Bild

Hab gleich am Anfang, in einem unglaublich schwerem Dungeon, ein klasse NordWald Bogen gefunden
P.s: Die Textur an der Tür ist episch, an dem Balken links daneben weniger xD


----------



## Neawoulf (11. November 2011)

Nachdem ich auch endlich die Ehre hatte, das Spiel anzufangen (heute um 14 Uhr nach Hause gekommen, kein Skyrim im Briefkasten! Um 18 Uhr um die Ecke was vom Chinesen geholt und da liegt's dick und fett in der Briefkastenklappe), habe ich auch mal meinen Charakter (Nordkrieger namens Burizyf) erstellt. 

Sag "hallo", Burizyf!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab lange überlegt wegen der Haarfarbe, hab mich dann aber doch für diese Variante entschieden ... der Bart beeindruckt einfach mehr, wenn er dunkel gehalten ist.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2011)

Ich hab eben meinen Charakter erstellt (Bretonin namen Lasynia, siehe Bild) und die ersten Minuten gespielt. Ich bin da im Moment enttäuscht von der Grafik der Waffe, die man in der Hand hält - die Grafik wirkt wie von einer PS2, eine echt grobe Holztextur (hab eine Axt), gar nicht schön, und so ein grauer Rand um die Waffe herum ^^ 

Mal sehen, ob man da noch was in den Optionen ändern kann...


----------



## Mothman (11. November 2011)

Ich bin der Linke im Bild. 
Derzeit Stufe 9.
Der Andere ist mein aktueller Gefährte. Der ist ne ganz gute Unterstützung. Ich hab ihm natürlich auch die beste mir zugängliche Ausrüstung verpasst.

Ich finde es btw voll lustig, dass man Schmetterlinge, Libellen und Fische fangen kann. Sicher noch viel mehr. Ach so viel zu entdecken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2011)

Erst mal werd ich lange den Charakter erstellen, dann in der Welt herumlaufen, mich umsehen, die ersten Quests absolvieren und mich hoffentlich an einem sehr guten Spiel erfreuen. Hab das Spiel schon da, werd aber gleich erstmal Fussball gucken, danach fang ich dann an


----------



## kingston (13. November 2011)

Verdammt. Ich weiss nicht welche Rasse ich wählen soll.


----------



## X3niC (13. November 2011)

Ich empfehle dir Waldelf^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2011)

kingston schrieb:


> Verdammt. Ich weiss nicht welche Rasse ich wählen soll.


 
Dann mach' mal hier den Fragebogen: The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Rassenrechner

Je nachdem wie du antwortest, wird dir dann was empfohlen


----------



## kingston (13. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann mach' mal hier den Fragebogen: The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Rassenrechner
> 
> Je nachdem wie du antwortest, wird dir dann was empfohlen


 
Danke Shadow. BTW komm mal wieder on.


----------



## stawacz (13. November 2011)

so dat is dann mal mein held




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier noch was hübsches,,sehen aus wie irrlichter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

